# Firearms we wished we had kept...



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

During a lifetime of hunting and shooting I haven regretted letting a few firearms get away from me. The one that comes to mind is a Ithica model 37 20ga that was owned by an uncle that I owned myself for a short while. He asked for it back so I let it go back to him. I always liked the light weight easy carry of that shotgun. A number of shotguns came and went during the years following. I had looked for a similar model 37 over the years and never found a like replacement. I did buy a Browning BPS in 12 ga for my left handed son to hunt with. A good stand in for the 37 but not the shotgun of my memories.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Smith & Wesson M610


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a double barrel 50 cal 12 ga combo muzzleloader. i sure miss having that 2nd barrel even tho i only used it a couple of times. went to the new inline gun.
sherman


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Traded off a 36 cal Seneca muzzleloader I had..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Browning BL 22.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

70's Remington 1100 20g lightweight magnum. Should have never got rid of that one. A beauty and an excellent upland gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet Sixteen Belgium and a Dan Wesson wheel gun.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

All the ones I don't have now. Swear they will just rust away in the garage/basement before I part with another one. Ok, maybe the Beretta can go, lol.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Ditto on the Ithaca 37...


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

A real nice 20 gauge SKB Model 100. Regretted selling that one almost immediately. The thing was, I didn't actively try to sell it. A friend offered twice the value and I let it go. Never found one as nice to replace it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The number of guns I have bought, sold and traded would blow most people's minds. I can't keep
them all, the only one I miss is a Sako 375H&H rifle I bought new in 68. I have no use for it any
more but wish I kept it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

joebertin said:


> Ditto on the Ithaca 37...


Father in law had an old one also in 410. Talk about high quality being the norm. Same with the Belgian Brownings.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Glock 22, sold to Bob k......


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A Ithaca 37 in .410 would be worth at least $100000, would have been the only one made.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock 22, sold to Bob k......


He brags on that gun hard........


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> He brags on that gun hard........


Matter a fact it's his everyday carry......


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Matter a fact it's his everyday carry......


I do carry it every day I go fishing. Never can have enough anchors.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Come on out of the glock closet Bob k..I'll support ya


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I sold my very first handgun last year, a Springfield XDS 3.3 9mm so that I could buy the second ring (not the engagement ring) for my wedding. I still miss it, but that grip safety did booger up on me once when I was practicing. I didn't have the best grip on the gun and it wouldn't go bang. Other than that grip safety I liked it more than my Glock's.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

My very first duty weapon as a Police Officer. A Ruger .357 Security Six. Blue. I wish I still had that gun.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

A Charles Daly o/u 12 ga it got to firing both barrels at once wished Id had it fixed and Marlin 336 30-30


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Lets see, Shotgun was a Fox Model B, Rifle would be a early 1903 Springfield and handgun S&W Model 39 or the Model 29 I just sold. Next to go is my Marlin in 38-55 which I hoped to keep forever but times have changed.

Gene


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Sako Finnbear 300 Mag
Browning sweet sixteen


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Winchester Model 1400 12 gauge. It was a bird gun, but I shot my first deer with it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My old rem nylon 22....i could hit ping pong balls hanging on a string in a willow tree on the farm...i think grandpa became a Jehovah witness and sold all the guns....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> My old rem nylon 22....i could hit ping pong balls hanging on a string in a willow tree on the farm...i think grandpa became a Jehovah witness and sold all the guns....


 I still have one of those rem nylons and it is a good shooter but the Winchester 72A I had shot better, I let my brother have it but I sure regret giving it away--- I may try to trade for it back but I doubt he'll ever let it go--- it was heavy but it is a "tack driver "


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I still have one of those rem nylons and it is a good shooter but the Winchester 72A I had shot better, I let my brother have it but I sure regret giving it away--- I may try to trade for it back but I doubt he'll ever let it go--- it was heavy but it is a "tack driver "


Was yours black , brown or od green?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Was yours black , brown or od green?


 Mine is the brown 66. I'm not sure I've see the green model was that called the " Apache " ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Mine is the brown 66. I'm not sure I've see the green model was that called the " Apache " ?


Yes I think so...I had the black one at age 9 and the green one later ....sold the green one for 300....


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

My early duty guns Colt Double Eagle .40 S&w, first year Sig P229 40S&W. A few .41 mag blackhawks, my first first handgun from the mid 80s a stainless 7.5 41 mag redhawk and stainless hair trigger contender. geesh longer list of regrets than i thought


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My Win. .30-.30


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Dad's old Fox double barrel 12 gauge. My brother traded it.


----------



## joecoyote (Mar 19, 2016)

A browning 218 Bee that I traded for a Remington 700 243 about 15 years ago... wish I would’ve kept the Bee


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Sako Vixen an a 1917=1911
==============================
The OD green Nylon 66 was called the Seneca. Had one with a ten round mag. Killt many a squirrel with that rifle. The mag would never feed the last two shells, guess it was a eight shot mag.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Any one of my colt Pythons I had 3,army issue 1911 with holster and spare mag,


----------

